# Chopper bike all original for sale



## Carson greaser (Jan 27, 2020)

Chopper bike for sale 400$ obo 3107496734


----------



## Intense One (Feb 9, 2020)

Interesting!


----------



## PCHiggin (Feb 9, 2020)

Murray


----------

